# WebOS open source begins today.....



## evilecho (Aug 23, 2011)

HP just Enyo source available.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/25/hp-webos-to-be-fully-open-sourced-by-september-enyo-2-0-framew/
http://developer.palm.com/blog/2012/01/welcome-to-webos-open-source/
http://enyojs.com/


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

I think we are using 3.0 in touchpad?


----------



## freeza (Sep 6, 2011)

That's great news and all but Android is far superior to WebOS.


----------



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

And people yet again fail to realize the importance of information. Source code from webos will only help with Android development on this platform. Especially if it contains any device specific code

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TecKnight (Aug 28, 2011)

Xaero252 said:


> And people yet again fail to realize the importance of information. Source code from webos will only help with Android development on this platform. Especially if it contains any device specific code
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Agreed Xaero252,
There is still much about the Touchpads hardware that is shrouded in mystery. Detailed information about the Touchpads camera or sound interfaces could be invaluable as well as the WiFi and hardware accelerated video.
TecKnight


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2012)

TecKnight said:


> Agreed Xaero252,
> There is still much about the Touchpads hardware that is shrouded in mystery. Detailed information about the Touchpads camera or sound interfaces could be invaluable as well as the WiFi and hardware accelerated video.
> TecKnight


+1
Some one smart (not me) can chop up WebOS, and use the pieces to fix our poor beaten CM9 ICS.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Hope the stable version of CM9 will come sooner with WebOS open source. =]


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

I would love to see apps built with Enyo in android, its honestly perfect for tablets.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

I would personally love to see the webOS "card" multitasking paradigm ported to android. The ICS multitasking button works, but it's not as beautiful and intuitive as webOS.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

i dont think it will be much help. From what i know, the parts in question (camera.....) are built from closed source manufacturers. They are not part of the open source change that WebOS has taken.


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

macauman said:


> I think we are using 3.0 in touchpad?


We're on webos 3.0. I'm still very new to the source over there, but it looks like Enyo version != webos version. Here's a little quote from github.

Enyo is an object-oriented JavaScript application framework emphasizing modularity and encapsulation. Enyo is suitable for small and large-scale applications.
Enyo up to 1.x was the underlying framework used to develop applications for HP's TouchPad tablet. Enyo as shipped on the TouchPad included an complete set of user interface components and service wrappers. What you will find here is Enyo 2, what we informally call _core_: the primary infrastructure needed to support any number of Enyo-based libraries. Not to worry, Enyo 1.x itself is open-source licensed, and work is progressing on packaging up those controls and goodies to work with Enyo 2.
Enyo was designed from the beginning to be highly extensible. This repository reflects a small working set of code, that can be expanded with any number of libraries or plugins.
Enyo 2 is lightweight (at the time of this writing, roughly 13k gzipped), easy to digest, and powerful.

The Enyo stuff doesn't look to helpful, but this stuff might have promise?

http://opensource.palm.com/3.0.5/index.html

I don't know but "camsrc" sounds good.


----------



## bulletmark (Jan 22, 2012)

rodalpho said:


> I would personally love to see the webOS "card" multitasking paradigm ported to android. The ICS multitasking button works, but it's not as beautiful and intuitive as webOS.


I disagree. The WebOS gimmicky cards overlay each other and are hard to see and use. The Android 4 tasks list button is much more sensible, viewable, and usable. WebOS is just plain rubbish and it is no wonder that HP eventually realised that themselves.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> I would personally love to see the webOS "card" multitasking paradigm ported to android. The ICS multitasking button works, but it's not as beautiful and intuitive as webOS.


I agree with this. Bring over the cards!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

rodalpho said:


> I would personally love to see the webOS "card" multitasking paradigm ported to android. The ICS multitasking button works, but it's not as beautiful and intuitive as webOS.


It's the same thing, but with bigger thumbnails, no label, and horizontal...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

One of the main developers for ICS was a former Palm/WebOS developer that left Palm/HP, which explains the WebOS influences in ICS.


----------



## freeza (Sep 6, 2011)

bulletmark said:


> I disagree. The WebOS gimmicky cards overlay each other and are hard to see and use. The Android 4 tasks list button is much more sensible, viewable, and usable. WebOS is just plain rubbish and it is no wonder that HP eventually realised that themselves.


Definitely agree. WebOS is overrated.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bulletmark said:


> I disagree. The WebOS gimmicky cards overlay each other and are hard to see and use. The Android 4 tasks list button is much more sensible, viewable, and usable. WebOS is just plain rubbish and it is no wonder that HP eventually realised that themselves.


Did you use WebOS much? The cards were not stacked unless one wanted them that way. They were side by side and one could swipe them across the screen, stack them if one wanted, etc. I had 16 programs open at once trying to get WebOS to choke and all were side by side. One could see three at a time on screen and swipe left or right to see those that were off screen. I would like to see the cards in Android or even a way to select which way one wanted to see either cards of the current setup.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

One thing that helps is enabling the pop up panel in the stock browser for tabs (where you swipe across the sides of the screen). It's not quite the same as the tasks tabs for the browser that were stacked in webOS, but it does let you sort through them easier. WebOS on devices other than the Touchpad had something sort of similar where you would use gestures like that.

It's under labs for the stock browser in settings.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

the webos card system would be the answer to the "intrusive" taskbar/system tray of Android 3.0+


----------

